
Show HN: I built a cool thing, does the readme make me a sellout? - builtbyproxy
https://www.npmjs.com/package/googlecli
======
JJarrard
I tried it, couldn't get it to work. And found this
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/google-
cli](https://www.npmjs.com/package/google-cli)

~~~
builtbyproxy
Hey JJarad what was your error?

If possible could you start an issue on the github repo?

Thanks

------
kaikai
I'll assume you're asking about the "buy me a coffee" link, and the answer is
not at all. You built a thing; you're letting people know how to show
appreciation if they find it useful.

~~~
builtbyproxy
Awesome! That was exactly what i was asking about!

Thanks for the insight I was concerned haha

